# HEY GUYS how do bears affect the elk in a area?



## elk finder (Apr 29, 2010)

hey again i was just wondering. i have been watching four or five bulls in area and am really exited. they have been staying put and the cows apper to have moved in also . ( with in the last week and a half ) but to my disbelf i got a large black bear in my camera. and that was last saterday. i havent checked it again. now im just wondering if the bear just messed up the area. or will the elk be alright with him there if he stays. -)O(-


----------



## elk finder (Apr 29, 2010)

here is one of them


----------



## elk finder (Apr 29, 2010)

the suspect


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I would think that would be a non issue. Most every place that I have hunted Elk hold numbers of bears as well and I have not noticed that it changes the Elk paterns at all.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Bears are predators but they mostly stick to foraging that time of year. The biggest threat to elk from bears is in the calving season. That's when bears will wreak havoc on the elk herd. Other than that, they are a big non factor.


----------



## elk finder (Apr 29, 2010)

if the elk are still there and the cows moved in also do you think the elk will stick around for the hunt? there is water in the area.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

Youll be fine. Most area that hold a good number of elk also hold a good number of bears. The bear was probably in the area before when you were getting pictures of just the elk. Last year we had a big group of cows and calves with a few spikes coming into one of our areas we had a camera set up. We also got a few pics of bears on that same camera and the same day that the elk came in. Opening morning 30 minutes into day light we had a spike on the ground from that area. Later that night we had more elk moving in but were unable to get a shot. So I think you will be just fine. Just make sure you have your bear spray with you.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

+1 for whats been said above. I've got hundreds of trail camera pictures of elk and bears sharing the same wallow, not together obviously, but within hours of each other. I don't think that bears are that big of a threat to elk unless they have little ones.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

bear spray is bulky and never will come in handy. The only time you need that is in the middle of the night and your garbage is out. They should not even sell bear spray in Utah, a waste of pack space and money. Bears are a non factor. The reason nobody ever sees bears is just the thought of you having that bear spray, they are terrified of that stuff and keep on a low profile. Seriously, bear spray????? BBAAAAAAHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAHAHHAHHA!


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

Yep bear spray is worthless because no one has ever been attacked by a bear in Utah. I understand the likely hood is very slim. But it does happen. It is a little bulky. I really only carry it on day hunts in areas that I have seen bears. It does not make it in my bivy camp. I guess if thats the way I am supposed to go out bear spray aint gonna stop it.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Mtn. Runner said:


> Yep bear spray is worthless because no one has ever been attacked by a bear in Utah. I understand the likely hood is very slim. But it does happen. It is a little bulky. I really only carry it on day hunts in areas that I have seen bears. It does not make it in my bivy camp. I guess if thats the way I am supposed to go out bear spray aint gonna stop it.


Just bring a gun and shoot the son of a b*tch if you are worried about them, much more effective then some spray that may or may not be effective on the thing anyway.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

Very true But I dont have the cash to buy a good bear pistol. Plus I am not that great of a shot with a pistol. I am not worried about them. But some people are and I would think it would be better for them to use the bear spray that takes little practice to be efficient with rather then trying to hit a bear running full speed while your life flashes before your eyes . Just my 2 cents


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

Back in 2003 I had a L.E. Tag for the Wasatch unit. One morning my brothers and I were hiking up a ridge were we knew some good bulls hung out. Up the ridge above us we could hear a bunch of crashing coming down toward us. Out comes 7 bulls on a dead run across a clearing just above us and then gone. Wow, we thought there must be a hunter coming down the ridge from above. We continued on up the ridge a short ways and stopped for a break to decided what to do. Just then my brother says, there's a bear. We look over an about 30 yards away out comes this black bear. He see us and boom, he's gone in a flash. Well it now made sense why the elk were all worked up. That bear had blown those bulls out of there.

Just some food for thought!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Mtn. Runner said:


> Very true But I dont have the cash to buy a good bear pistol. Plus I am not that great of a shot with a pistol. I am not worried about them. But some people are and I would think it would be better for them to use the bear spray that takes little practice to be efficient with rather then trying to hit a bear running full speed while your life flashes before your eyes . Just my 2 cents


If the bear is that aggressive bear spray will not work any better than a stick. Also it takes some practice to be able to pull the can of spray and get it to where it would do any good.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

I understand that . like I said I really am not worried about them. I understand they are much more scared of us then we are of them. And the only bear attacks I have personally heard of in Utah is when people have had food in there tents and they get drug out by the bear.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Let's all remember that these are little black bear's in Utah, not the Grizzly. A 357 should be just fine, no need to get the Judge or a .44 mag. Plus we will have or bow if necessary right?

Like Mtn. Runner says they are fairly passive when it comes to humans, don't get between momma and her cubs, and you should be just fine. Also if you do want to carry a pistol, make sure you have a concealed carry permit, or it's not allowed.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

Amen


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

You must remember also that if a bear wanted to attack you, more times than not he will get you before bear spray even crosses your mind. Bears are one of the fastest creatues around, blink of an eye fast.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

Question- If your buddy was being attacked y a bear which would you rather use to try and save his life . A pistol( you choose the caliber) Bear Spray. Or a stick. I think I would go with option 4 - a baseball bat. HAHAHA Really though which one would you choose and why.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Mtn. Runner said:


> Question- If your buddy was being attacked y a bear which would you rather use to try and save his life . A pistol( you choose the caliber) Bear Spray. Or a stick. I think I would go with option 4 - a baseball bat. HAHAHA Really though which one would you choose and why.


You have a problem with all of them. If the bear is attacking your buddy I doubt that the spray would work since he is an overly agressive bear and his adrinilin is pumping during the attack. The pistol is lible to just make him madder unless you can get a brain or spinal shot. At least with the stick you could poke him in the eye and hope for the best.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

Maybe I will\ just have to pull the Old Chuck Norris round house kick to the bears face that should kill him instantly!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Every time Chuck Norris does a roundhouse, somewhere a bear cub dies just from fear that it will too have to face that kick one day.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

"The Bears can smell the menstruation!" 8)

A little anchorman audio clip about this very subject.

http://www.entertonement.com/collections/18721/Brick-Tamland


----------



## Blanding_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

I guess it depends on the elk and the bear---we get tons of bear and elk both on our trail cameras int he same place, i even have one where there are both in the same picture.


----------

